# Diamond Bar Open 2012



## samchoochiu (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I wanted to know how the Socal cubers feel about this competition, particularly the date and schedules.
The competition will be held in a small city called Diamond Bar, CA possibly the Recreation Center 21865 Copley Dr, Diamond Bar, CA 91765. I am not 100% sure of the venue yet but I am going to try hard to find a venue somewhere in Diamond Bar.
The competition will be held on March 17th(Saturday). Delegated by Michael Young
The Events will be:
2x2 (Combined Final)
3x3 (3 rounds)
OH 3x3 (2 rounds)
Square-1 (Combined Final)
Magic (Combined Final)
Master Magic (Combined Final)

Tentative Changes:
-2 rounds of 2x2
-2 rounds of Square-1
-Clock
-Pyraminx

(I will have clock or pyraminx for sure at this comp, but not sure about both).

I will make an update on the schedule as it is hard to make one since I do not know how many people will attend this competition. 
My goal for this competition was to have it short, as in not take up the entire day (that is how I feel about Caltech competitions)

Please give feedback! thanks!


----------



## Felix Jen (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you know what is the website to register for the competition?


----------



## samchoochiu (Jan 31, 2012)

Felix Jen said:


> Do you know what is the website to register for the competition?


 
It will be up within 2 weeks.


----------



## Felix Jen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Diamond Bar Oped 2012*

Ok thanks
Do you know about whats the average time for people who participate? Is it like 20s ish


----------



## samchoochiu (Feb 1, 2012)

Felix Jen said:


> Ok thanks
> Do you know about whats the average time for people who participate? Is it like 20s ish


20 ish i guess but I dont see why that is relevant in any way


----------



## Felix Jen (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I was thinking about going and wanted to know about how i stand up against the other ppl.
I live in rowland heights so im like really close by


----------



## samchoochiu (Feb 3, 2012)

Felix Jen said:


> Well I was thinking about going and wanted to know about how i stand up against the other ppl.
> I live in rowland heights so im like really close by


 Don't worry about how you do, its honestly is all about having fun and being within the same vicinity of people who share the same hobby as you.


----------



## Felix Jen (Feb 4, 2012)

So true...........


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds good for me. I'm able to go to Caltech next weekend, so I should definitely be able to come to this competition. Could you possibly have 4x4 in the competition?


----------



## Felix Jen (Feb 4, 2012)

Can u define combined final? like for the 2x2?


----------



## Felix Jen (Feb 4, 2012)

also R U the competition organizer?

haha R U 

get it?


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Felix Jen said:


> Can u define combined final? like for the 2x2?


 
Combined final just means one round.


----------



## hcfong (Feb 4, 2012)

masteranders1 said:


> Combined final just means one round.



It's actually two rounds combined into 1 round. A commonly used format for a combined final is the Best of 2/Average of 5 format. There are 5 solves in total, where the first 2 solves form the first round and is basically the qualifiying round for the remaining solves. If you meet the qualifying limit in one of your first 2 solves, you will be allowed to do the remaining 3 solves and get an average of 5. If not, you'll get a best of 2.


----------



## Felix Jen (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh thanks


----------



## Felix Jen (Feb 9, 2012)

Any one have the registration link?


----------



## samchoochiu (Feb 9, 2012)

masteranders1 said:


> Sounds good for me. I'm able to go to Caltech next weekend, so I should definitely be able to come to this competition. Could you possibly have 4x4 in the competition?


 I purposely removed 4x4, like I said I don't want it to be a competition that will take up the whole day.


----------



## MrData (Feb 24, 2012)

Is this happening?


----------

